# Rectangular light switch from the 1950s



## KillBill (Jul 14, 2012)

Wondering about these switches from a house that was completed in 1960. 
These are 110v light switches..




Cheers!


----------



## kok328 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think those are original to the home.  Looks like the screw lugs have been removed and the stab in holes were being used.
What are you wondering about them?


----------



## KillBill (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure these are original, most everything in this house was from 1959, even the range. I'm just curious about the switches as I've never seen them before and most push button switches discussed on line are round.. Be nice to know if these are safe as well, as they are all functional.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't argue the date of these switches but they sure do look older in design than the 50's, more like maybe the 30's but the 30's had 2 push buttons one for off and one for on.

If it were me I could replace them unless you just want to leave everything original.  I personally would be afraid of them.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/wiring/section-v-datasheet.asp?PN=HBL1281I&FAM=Marine&P=16301
This might be close, you can get ivory and a three way is hbl1283


----------

